
Ask HN: How do you keep track of the articles you want to read? - in9
I&#x27;m always gathering links for articles, be it a blog post, or an academic pdf article.<p>Currently I&#x27;ve been using pocket, but it seems that I&#x27;ve been losing some articles.<p>Also, there are some features I&#x27;d like to have such as searchable content, or the means to save tweets and facebook posts.<p>This kind of sounds like Evernote, but since the changes to their payment scheme I haven&#x27;t been following them.<p>But custom solution ideas are also nice...
======
Kagerjay
My approach has always been now or never. I don't have a read it later list.
Sometimes this gets stressful to me if I want to read through a lot of
content, but it motivates me to just burn through all of it quickly.

If I don't have time to read it, I'll skim it. Same with youtube videos, if I
don't have time I'll skip through it or play-it-back faster. I use pinboard
though after I've either skimmed an article I found interesting, or read it.
Exception is with reddit and medium, I don't use pinboard for those sites,
rather I use their built in tools.

For ongoing projects / links I use often, those go in google chrome bookmarks.
I don't really have a searchable archive except for my note's app, pinboard,
and google.

If you want to save tweets or posts, just put a like on them so you can check
your profile → your likes. If you want to take it further, go scrape yourself.

------
mcv
My approach has always been to open them in a new tab and then ignore them
until I finally decide it's time to clean up my browser session and discover
the article doesn't exist anymore or has become irrelevant.

I never said it was a good approach.

~~~
chad_strategic
You are not alone. :)

------
viksit
Contrarian thought here - but I stopped saving things. I was a very heavy user
of pocket, pinboard, delicious et al for web articles. For academic papers I
use Mendeley.

I now make an active effort to read the article as I discover it - the point
being (for me) that if I'm in the process of "discovering" an article, I'm not
"working" on anything else that leads me to have to save it for later -- I'm
in the zone, read it and not worry about coming back to it! It's been quite a
pleasant change. I don't read as many articles as I'd have saved before, but
I'm ok with that!

~~~
gk1
As my list of "articles to read" grew, I felt guilt and a touch of anxiety
because it was yet another thing I didn't have enough time to do. Then, when I
finally made the time to read some articles off the list, I was usually
disappointed... Here was this thing weighing on my mind for months, and now
that I read it I see it's not that useful.

Now I read things on an "as needed" basis: I find and read articles as I need
them, for instance if I'm learning about Kubernetes that's when I'm going to
go and read 10+ things in one sitting.

Another thing I realized: If I found it once, I can find it again... When I
need it. The article isn't going anywhere.

~~~
m_fayer
I know the anxiety you're referring to. I eventually started aggressively
pruning my to-read list every once in a while, deleting articles that looked
appealing when I came across them and impulsively hit "read later" but on more
sober inspection no longer seemed worth the effort. No more anxiety, and this
way what I end up reading tends to be worth it.

------
anotherevan
For the most part I use Pocket because my Kobo ereader supports it. However if
it supported Instapaper I would swap in an instant.

I've found Pocket often skips bits of text, usually bullet point items which
I'm assuming it thinks are navigation menus or something. Really annoying.
Instapaper does much better with this.

Every now and again it also finds an article it cannot extract the main
content from. In that case it never ends up on my ereader, and there’s no
obvious indication that there is a problem.

For either of those cases I save with Instapaper and use Erudite[1] to convert
it to an epub.

To track my readying habits, I wrote a little PHP browser based application
that interfaces with the Pocket API (and the hn.algolia.com API). Once I’ve
read an article I archive it. Then when I’m back at my computer I run my app,
which lists the archived articles, any related Hacker News pages, and lets me
manage the articles (delete, save locally, etc.). It makes it easy for me to
follow up and read the HN discussions after I’ve found the time to read the
article.

Naturally I called it Pocket Lint.

[1]
[https://evanmclean.com/software/erudite/](https://evanmclean.com/software/erudite/)

------
vinay427
The best thing about Pocket for me is the Kobo integration. I can seamlessly
send articles I might find interesting from my laptop or phone, then read them
while on-the-go or in bed with the lights off using a device meant for
reading.

~~~
LeonB
That’s exactly what I do. Save to pocket then read later on Kobo. It’s the
first setup I’ve ever had where things I intend to read later actually get
read later.

I just wish I could clip highlights from pocket-on-Kobo.

------
emmanueloga_
Pinboard.in. Very simplistic but it works: I use it through a bookmarklet, the
form to add links has a “read later” checkbox. Later you can see the tagged
list of links to read in chrono order.

Also, the [https://www.one-tab.com/](https://www.one-tab.com/) extension can
help managing many open tabs in the browser and can create a list of links web
page that you can “share with yourself”, and add to pinboard.

------
hawski
On Firefox I use great extension Totally not Panorama [0] which gives old tab-
groups-like feature. This gives me ability to group tabs around interests.
It's like multiple workspaces in a desktop environment.

However most of the time I just open a lot of tabs. First I read some low-
effort click-bait that I do not deeply care about. Then I read something that
I'm actually interested in, but it's somewhere in the middle. Then I'm left
with articles of perceived high-quality or high interest. I will read a few of
them within a week or so. The rest will remain for even a couple of weeks.
After a while I will either read them or just close the tab when I finally see
that I don't care much about it. Also I read too many comments on HN.

I'm not proud of this.

One should always remember Strugeon's law [1] - "ninety percent of everything
is crap". It may be worth it more to aim higher or just go for a walk than
read crap.

While I'm at it, I was thinking about a title filter. I would like to filter
out all content titled "N things you should know" or "N apps for something"
entirely. Also personally probably all content about corporate machinations -
be it Google or Apple.

Another thing would be from around the top of my too long todo list. An HTML-
only browser that would index and possibly store all retrieved text - enabling
full-text search through whole local archive. Then I would not worry about
loosing some potentially relevant information. Bonus for it being HTML-only -
no more position:fixed or sticky bars at the top, no GDPR or cookie fluff and
no more JS tracking or otherwise.

[0] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/basic-
panoram...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/basic-panorama/)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon%27s_law)

~~~
mirodin
Well for the indexing stuff I recomend Worldbrain[0]. I use it for some time
now and was able to find a lot of stuff that would be otherwise lost in my
browsing history. It helps mo out when there is this "I know I read something
about functors and javascript like two weeks ago". Turns out it was 5 weeks
ago but since Wordbrain indexes every page I visit I do not have to scroll
through 2k history entries.

[0] [https://worldbrain.io/](https://worldbrain.io/)

------
blue4
Open a million of them in tabs, then click One Tab:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall?hl=en)

>Privacy assurance

Information about your tabs are never transmitted or disclosed to the OneTab
developers. The only exception to this is if you intentionally click on our
'share as a web page' feature that allows you to upload your list of tabs into
a web page in order to share them with others. Tabs are never shared unless
you specifically use the 'share as a web page' button.

Then share as a web page and send myself the link.

------
djpr
Be it Pocket or anything else, I learned that processing and reviewing is just
as important part of the reading process.

I try to commit time on the weekends to read 15 articles/PDF per day (saved on
Pocket). I take down notes on articles I find useful (usually 4-5 of the 15
articles).

At the end of the month, I review the notes again and see if there's anything
actionable or should be filed/stored in my long term notes (e.g. things to
cook, books to read, tools for work to try, resources I'll need later, etc).

This works okay for me but I'm interested if other folks have ideas of what to
do after you've read the articles?

------
cweiss
My typical web pattern is to open a page, read it's content, open any
interesting links in background tabs, then deal with them either immediately
after reading the current page, or in bulk at my next idle moment. Dealing
with them depends on the content. Generally, I'll take one of 3 paths:

If it's something I want to action against soon (IE - a really neat ESP8266
project or very cool VIM trick), I'll add the URL to ToDoist. I'll review all
my links in that every week or so and either discard, take action, or move to
the next two options. I've managed to keep my ToDoist URL queue fairly short -
under 100 items.

If it's an article or long form journalism I want to read later for
recreational purposes (IE - the history of the ESP8266 or how VIM has made the
ESC key the battleground of the technical elite), I'll generally add it to
Pocket (which captures the article text) thinking I'll go through and catch up
on them the next time I have an hour to burn (usually a plane flight). This
never happens though. My Pocket list is huge and untouched.

If it's a link in reference to something I'm interested in doing/exploring (IE
- something about ESP8266 projects or VIM tricks), I'll add it to Pinboard.in
and pull it up when I start messing with those projects again. I actually
refer to my Pinboard.in account frequently, but never expire anything. There's
~12k links and it's a bit of history of what I've been interested in over the
years.

------
adimitrov
I use org mode, together with org agenda. It doubles for taking notes, too!
Helped me write my thesis and keep notes accessible. Unfortunately, there are
no good solutions for using org from a phone.

~~~
j88439h84
[https://github.com/orgzly/orgzly-android](https://github.com/orgzly/orgzly-
android) with [https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/) works great for
me

------
theknarf
Most articles go in a tab in my browser, either I read it eventually or I
realize I don't really care and close it.

Academic papers that I read and figure out I might wanna re-read or reference
later goes into Paperpile (using their browser plugin).

For projects I work on I keep working notes in markdown using Typora. Some
links to libraries or articles might find their way into these working notes
if I think I need to come back to them later. The markdown documents are then
usually committed to some git repo.

------
Eddy_Viscosity
I use zotero both for all my references, bibliographies, document citations,
and also tracking interesting articles I see on the web or hacker news. Very
easy to use with the browser plugins, I just hit the save-to-zotero icon and
it not only save the page but a snapshot of it so I can also read it offline
(or if it goes away). Highly recommend.

[https://www.zotero.org/](https://www.zotero.org/)

------
jefflombardjr
Evernote, I have a notebook specifically for that. Then when I go to read the
article if I find it particularly useful I'll add notes/tags to the bookmark
so that I can recall at a later date.

Even if I'm not looking for a particular article I've read it's so helpful
being able to search a topic like "functional programming javascript" and have
a list of resources that I have already screened for quality.

------
sytelus
Pocket is pretty good. It keeps the copy of the page so even if it’s gone, you
can still read years later. Plus you can use their app to read things offline
or do search (where had I saw that?). One big issue is no support for pdf. So
if you are in to reading research papers, try Diogo. It allows highlights and
annotating and they stay in their server copy. Unfortunately diigo has turned
out to be pretty buggy.

------
dannygarcia
I used to rely heavily on pinboard.in but I noticed two things: most of my
devices are iOS & MacOS (Safari & iCloud everywhere) and I almost never went
back to re-read articles I had already read. So now I track everything through
Reading List [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT200294](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT200294) and prune as I read.

------
oliverjax
I just started using Mix.com, they have a mobile, chrome, and firefox
extension that lets you save from around the web. It lets you organize the
articles you want to save into collections you can customize. Also it seems if
I add articles about a certain topic it will give me more recommendations. You
can save any link, including tweets. I do not believe it works with Facebook
posts.

------
beart
I recently started using
[https://www.emailthis.me/](https://www.emailthis.me/)

It's like Pocket but the articles are cleaned and stored in your email inbox
instead. I was a big fan of RSS feeds but recently stopped using any RSS
services at all since the signal to noise ratio was generally too high.

------
djhworld
Pocket for me, but I've been very lazy with it over the past few years, to the
point where I almost operate it like a stack which gets bigger over time.

I was thinking of writing a thing to surface the older/not touched articles
near the top so they have more of a chance of being read but in reality that's
probably just a fools errand

------
nate
I've stopped trying to remember things to consume. So no lists. To echo others
here, read it now, or if you forget about it, it wasn't worth reading
probably.

Where I think it's important to flip this is "keep track of all the things you
want to produce" instead. All the article ideas, product ideas.

I keep a list now of hundreds of things I want to write or vlog about. I'm
constantly surprised by how many good ideas I forget because I forgot to write
them down. "What was that great anecdote I wanted to share?"

And it's this insanely important list now. When I'm in the inevitable
i-couldnt-be-creative-to-save-my-life state, there's this giant list of things
I came up with when I was in a much more creative mood.

Saving a list of all those threads has been the only way I could have kept up
making a new video every single day for so many stretches. It's maximized my
creativity.

------
aasasd
There's a self-hosted clone of Pocket, Wallabag:
[https://wallabag.org/en](https://wallabag.org/en)

Can't vouch for it, not having used it (yet), but it ranks pretty high on
Alternativeto, which is a good sign.

~~~
tibu
Looks pretty good. Did anyone already try it?

~~~
Crono
I use it since ~4 Years and i love it. Its also my personal archive. You can
tag articles and there is an app (for reading and sharing articles directly to
wallabag) and a Firefox addon which lets you quickly add articles and tag them
immediately.

But its a rather big php app which did not perform well on my bananapi which i
used until half a year ago. Now whith a little bit more hardware (udoo x86)
its running really fine.

~~~
aasasd
May I ask, what did ‘not perform well’ entail in this case? The reading
interface, capturing, or something else?

------
guybedo
I'm mostly using a RSS reader, tagging articles as "read later" and/or
starring the ones i want to save. For quite some time i used Feedly, it's a
great tool, but i was missing some features so i've built Aktu
([https://aktu.io](https://aktu.io)): I can follow twitter users and Facebook
pages as RSS feeds, and soon Quora topics. Everything is automatically
categorized, with names of people, companies, etc... extracted, same story
articles are grouped together as in Google News even for the items in my own
feeds. And i'm adding a pdf export feature available in the next few weeks.

------
clusmore
I have this problem too. I used to bookmark, but nothing really ever triggered
me to go back through and read them. So I started leaving tabs open on my
phone to read on the bus, but eventually started closing them when I realised
they'd been sitting there unread for a week. Finally I built a tool for myself
[0] that takes the URL and your email address, runs the page through Mozilla's
reader-mode and emails the result to you in 15 minute (3000 word) snippets -
which I've found to be a manageable sized piece for a bus trip.

[0]: [https://lusmo.re/dripfeed](https://lusmo.re/dripfeed)

------
danso
Pinboard has been one of the best paid services I've ever used -- though I
bought it back when the lifetime fee was <$10 [0]. The Chrome bookmarklet is
great, and the search/listing page is so straightforward and useful that I
haven't even begun to look at the API. My main complaint is that not only are
the iOS plugins costly (I've paid more for the plugins than for the entire
service), the ones I've had have inconsistent/obsoleted support.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8751170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8751170)

------
KozmoNau7
I either read it right away, or I send the tab via Firefox Sync to my phone,
so I can read it on the bus/train the same day. I very rarely keep anything
longer than that. I tried using pocket for a while, but I just ended up with a
gigantic long list of stuff I never got around to reading.

There's just way too much stuff out there.

My only exception is Spotify, where I have a bunch of "check this out"
playlists. I'll generally pick one at random for my commute, and then either
save my favorite tracks and delete the playlist, or upgrade the playlist to
"favorite album" status.

------
kchhina
For me, it's a hopeless endeavor to keep track of stuff I want to read. So, if
ever want to read something, I do read it right there, right then, or just
hope that I'll remember that I bookmarked it somewhere and will be able to get
to it at some point in the future when I have to. Depending on the device/site
I am on, I do one of the following, and then end up never really coming back
to it.

\- bookmark the page

\- add to "read later" on Chrome

\- add to "reading list" on Safari

\- clip to Evernote

\- click "favorite" on HN

\- (edit) (forgot to add) OneTab Chrome extension to save dozens of open tabs

------
pasbesoin
I used to use the Firefox extension Scrapbook. It saved items to a local
archive (not "local storage", but user-definable and in the normal local
filesystem).

Then the Firefox rewrite killed it.

In addition to news that I'd like to be able to refer back to, I've found more
and more "perennial" Web resources disappearing.

The Web is _not_ a library. If I want to be sure I am able to refer to
something more than a week or a month later, I'm finding I need to ensure I
have a local copy.

Scrapbook made this easy and convenient.

------
buburum
Inoreader is the absolute best for me, although I usually use it for
discovery.

I just have over 200 rss feeds, mostly from blogs, but from Twitter and
Facebook too, and then tag and star everything I may be interested in.

They also have this chrome extension for adding websites from the web, but I
haven't found myself using it much.

It has a pretty good search functionality, but I think you do have to pay for
some of it.

It also has a lot of automation tools like "auto send to one note" sort of
stuff, integration with ifttt, among others.

------
afarrell
I print to pdf, email them to myemail+autodidact@gmail.com, and then turn on
my website blocker so that I'm not tempted to keep scrolling HN and facebook.
Then, when I feel like it, I email the pdf to the email address for my kindle
here: [https://pdfblog.com/2012/03/12/email-pdf-
kindle/](https://pdfblog.com/2012/03/12/email-pdf-kindle/)

------
qwerty456127
I just open them then OneTab them, there already are myriads in the list and I
have only read ~10. Although I happen to be intrigued by some subject all the
time and feel constant urge to learn everything I find it extremely hard to
read anything longer than a single display (900px-high) page and containing
any amount of "water". I dream brevity was taught at schools and encouraged by
publishers and not the opposite...

------
pitzips
I create a bookmark on the Chrome bookmark bar. More than a couple articles
and it looks ugly so it triggers a read/process cleanup. Seems to work.

------
pengo
My main input streams are an RSS reader and Twitter, both on a dedicated
device. The RSS reader has a "Read later" queue and I add articles to that.
From Twitter I click the link to open a browser tab directly.

One of my last tasks every night is ruthlessly filtering the browser tabs and
"Read later" entries. It's rare that I hold onto an article overnight.

------
andremendes
I keep the most important ones opened in a Chrome tab until a read and save it
to Pocket. The less important ones I save to Pocket until it comes the day I
get to read them on spare time or by necessity. The ones I know I'll
repeatedly query for info (like tutorials/technical articles/documentation) I
save in a categorized folder on Chrome's bookmark bar

------
notsostoic
I got tired of bookmarking & forgetting about the articles. So I just started
to email them to myself but with a filterable address
<myhandle>+bookmarks@gmail.com

This way I could redirect it to a sub folder while having it unread. I could
also jot down notes in the same email thread for later reference. It has
worked well for me so far.

------
gmuslera
Good part are articles in sites that I read with an RSS reader (Newsblur), so
on it I can save articles for later reading. For others it depend on where I
read them (i.e. phone, work computer, etc) and may have very different
approaches, from keeping tabs open for months to send me links by mail, google
keep or even send them to kindle.

------
reaperducer
If it's something I _want_ to read, I usually just use Safari's Add to Reading
List function. Then it syncs to the reading list on all of my Apple devices
and computers.

If it's something I've just read and want to save, I save the page as a PDF in
iBooks and it also syncs to all of my devices and computers.

------
tmaly
I have been using Google bookmarks, but I am not happy with the solution.

Things tend to get lost of forgotten or the context of why I saved them is
lost.

I think eventually I will write a simple custom solution that helps me recall
the reason and context of why I saved the article along with the key takeaways
I got out of it once read.

------
snazz
I’ve been downloading articles and longer form texts as PDFs and then just
deleting them when I’m done. I could put them in directories when I finish
them, but I rarely reference old articles (and they’re easy to find again
anyway). Standard Unix tools work pretty well for searching within files.

------
whitepoplar
I used to save articles to read in the future, but not anymore. If I want to
read something, I can usually open HN or reddit and find something I'm
interested in. However, I think this says more about the general low quality
of articles published today (that they're not worth saving).

~~~
ansible
I'm usually using the 'save' button on reddit or the 'favorites' on HN. If it
isn't on either of those sites, I'll then try to submit it to the appropriate
sub and save that.

It works because I'm logged into reddit & HN on most of my devices.

That said, I rarely look back at the stuff I've saved.

------
jasperling100
Consider the service,
[http://www.lasso.net/go/index.jsp](http://www.lasso.net/go/index.jsp)

It is terrific for saving collections of content. It is even better if you
want to publish a collection or collaborate privately.

------
b3b0p
Safari Reading List. No need to keep tabs open and it's seamlessly synced and
available on all my (iOS) devices. The bad thing about this is that's only on
Apple devices and it's one of those things keeping me part of their ecosystem.

------
omerbensaadon
I use Trello for basically everything, so I've linked Pocket and IFTT to place
an article on my Master Task Board in a list called "Articles to Read"

I usually don't read them steadily, I tend to sit down and clear the list in
groupings when I've got time.

------
smkellat
I just hit "Send to..." in Firefox and send it to a different device than what
I am currently using. If I'm using my tablet, I send it to the desktop. If I'm
using my desktop, I send it to my tablet.

Eventually many things get tagged in Zotero anyhow.

------
moolcool
Pocket is pretty good. I use it as my reading queue, but it also lets you
strip out all the cruft that most modern news sites and blogs tend to have.
Pushbullet is also great if you just want a stripped down way to share links
and small files across your devices.

------
mud_dauber
Every morning, anything remotely interesting in Feedly or HN goes straight to
Pocket.

I mark at hour (at least) each day to look at the list. Usually more.

* news items: skim, share if needed, trash

* resources: skim, then save to color-coded Google Keep card if valuable.

* code: download & add a to-do item to Remember The Milk.

------
velygotsky
All links that I want to read in the future I save in Notes on Macbook or
iPhone. I know it looks a bit old-fashioned, but I haven’t found a more
convenient solution for myself yet. This list reminds me that there is always
something to read.

------
wrycoder
As I look at the header for this post, I see an "instapaper" link just to the
right of the "7 comments" link. Click that and select a category I've
previously set up. (Naturally, I have an Instapaper app on my Mac Air.)

------
trextrex
I have been using ggather.com for the past few months and liking it quite a
bit, especially it's bookmarking and organization interface as well as
performance, as compared to pinboard. The only thing I miss is having an
android app.

------
devfrenzy
Email - searchable, taggable, no app needed per se, cross-device.

Agree with read now or never, but sometimes I still want to save it for
weekend read.

To actually read something I found printing it out very helpful - you won't
forget and can highlight stuff.

------
torvald
I mostly send it to my kindle with the browser extension push to kindle.
[http://fivefilters.org/kindle-it/](http://fivefilters.org/kindle-it/)

------
champagnepapi
Slack, just send a link to myself. If you are running MacOS, then you could
use the Notes App. It works great, sync's content between devices, and you can
password protect notes as well.

------
JesseAldridge
A text file full of urls and book titles. When I want to pick something I open
this file in Sublime and go `Edit -> Permute Lines -> Shuffle` and go with
whatever is on top.

------
tedmiston
I use Instapaper to actually read articles so I can highlight and annotate.

It Instapaper can't parse it, I'll save it to Pinboard or download as a PDF
and highlight as I read in Preview.

------
DarkManZero
I simply use browser built-in bookmarks folder and place it in my bookmarks
bar, just to keep it in front of me all the time to remember to read them
later.

------
ams6110
I used to use instapaper, but I find that I almost never actually read the
articles that I saved so I don't do it much anymore.

------
antonis82
A plain old text file synced across my devices with Dropbox. Dummy, but it
works. ps. I use this approach for my notes in general

------
sethammons
I use a Trello board. I have my to-do today column, to-do soon, future project
ideas, and a read at some point column.

------
j45
Tools like Diigo may be helpful for you not only to read, but annotate what
you want to remember about everything by topic.

------
ireneu
Zotero - [https://www.zotero.org/](https://www.zotero.org/)

------
craftyguy
I save a list in vimwiki. Since it is a file, I can easily sync it across
multiple systems/OSes using git.

------
wink
a) most of the stuff I read instantly, even if just skimming. If important,
bookmark it.

b) looks interesting, very long - bookmark it.

c) semi-interesting and/or semi-long - browser tab, to be revisited this week.
Sometimes next week.

I use Pinboard for my bookmarks.

------
purplezooey
Stick em in Evernote, 'till they fade away or become shitter reading.

------
jpiburn
open tabs in chrome I never close... hundreds of them

------
sys_64738
I'm gonna save this thread for later reading!

------
miguelrochefort
Strategy #1:

\- Open in new tab

\- Repeat 5,000 times

\- Session is lost, all tabs are lost

Strategy #2:

\- Save to Pocket

\- Repeat 20,000 times

\- Never read any

------
wepower_ico
getpocket

Works on pc/mac works on mobile, Can extract content from web, Has content
suggestions

------
Wistar
3M Post-Its

------
ur-whale
Instapaper

------
dwighttk
pinboard.in

used to use instapaper or pocket and just archive read articles to pinboard

------
akulbe
Pocket.

OneTab.

Those are my go-to options.

------
anujdeshpande
Larder

------
toomuchtodo
Pocket.

------
dzogrim
I use Instapaper ; one action and keep article I wanna read later…

------
PocketSupport
Sorry to learn about these missing articles in Pocket. We'd like to try and
help you track them down if we can. If you're interested, just click "Contact
Pocket Support" at [https://help.getpocket.com/](https://help.getpocket.com/)
and reference this post, and someone on our team will take it from there.

Regarding your other comment, Pocket offers basic search (title and URL) for
free, and Pocket Premium includes full-text search so you can find text
throughout all of the articles you've saved (with support for operators if you
want to get fancy).

In addition, you can save any URL to Pocket, so feel free to try saving those
Tweets or Facebook Posts. How they'll appear in Pocket depends on a few
factors, though, including whether they're public or private.

Hope this helps!

~~~
rchaud
Appreciate you responding to this thread. Now that you're here:

I love Pocket, but I feel the "Discover" feature could be greatly improved. I
do find great articles in there, but you could spare your users some scroll
fatigue by giving them more options on the Context Menu's "Hide This".

Right now the options aren't great, because when I hit "It's not Relevant to
Me" on yet another Medium.com article about Gary Vee and "the hustle", it
doesn't seem to change the number of low-quality recommendations I get on this
topic from similarly low quality domains like "forbes.com" and
"huffingtonpost.com". Letting users filter out certain domains (like how you
can filter subreddits using RES extension) would be a great way to restrict
the "Discover" feature to high quality stuff. That alongside the original
unfiltered, content (called "Top Reads" for example) would give me the best of
both worlds.

I hope you'll consider it!

